# G220 Pads



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

So...finally got a G220 for christmas. Just looking online for some pads. Im slighty confused, do the 7" meguiars cutting, polishing and finishing pads fit as standard on the backing plate it came with? 

If I wanted different size pads from different brands, say a 5.5 chemical guys what size backing plate would I need? I can can only find a 4" meguiars backing plate. 

Not sure if this actually makes any sense!! Would be grateful someone could explain it for.me


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

The standard large pads do fit on the backing plate that comes with it (6") so you'll get the normal overhang. I've only ever seen the 4" DA backing plate, not seen one 5.5". I only use the 4" one with Sonus 4" spot pads, of which there's a little overhang with them too.:thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the reply 

And a 4" backing plate will fit the G220?

Are there any other pads other than meguiars that will fit the standard plate on a g220? I want a few cheap ones to practice with.


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Just bern doing some research and it seems the CG hex logic pads are great for a DA. 

Was wondering what backing plate I will need for them? Obviously to fit my G220.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

a 5" backing plate from the chemical guys site *SHOULD* fit it


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Just read the DA guide on here, very useful. There is a 5" backing plate on clean your car that says will fit a G220, but that won't fit a 5.5" hex logic pad?

Might just get the meguiars finishing, cutting and polishing pads, a 4" backing plate with some 4" hex logic pads to start me off.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Get a 5" (125mm) backing plate and some 5.5" pads! This is a must!!! You won't be able to spin the bigger pads. 

I got a G220, trust me! :thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

The meguiars pads come "as standard" to fit the backing plate that comes with the g220, should be fine?

So a 5" plate will take 5.5" pads?


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, 5" plate will take the 5.5" inch pads  Meguiar's has always stated that their 7-inch pads work perfectly fine with their DA, but during a training day we had with the local Meguiar's distributor, it was very easy to stop the pad rotation even at speed six. I feel that you'll get less frustration and get work done in a more efficient manner using 5.5" pads.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

OCDDetailer said:


> The meguiars pads come "as standard" to fit the backing plate that comes with the g220, should be fine?
> 
> So a 5" plate will take 5.5" pads?


don't even bother with the bigger pads. You've been warned! 

Yes, the backing plate that came with my G220 was a 5" plate. I use Lake Country pads, I really like the flat pads and the Hydro-tech pads. The hydro-techs are awesome for correction, 203S + cyan is a very good combo. :thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Ok thanks for the advice.

So i need a 5" backing plate and some 5.5" pads.

How about these

backing plate http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/machi...sories/5-dual-action-flexi-plate/prod_60.html
Although it says 6-7" pads?

I like the reviews on the hex logic pads so will get some 5.5" ones, as long as they will fit on that backing plate?

Thanks


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

just get: http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/duaactpl.htm

while getting your 5.5 pads from them

Use DW1 and get 15% off and postage refunded until 31st

Postage refunds are manual so may take a couple of days


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Will get it ordered


----------

